# Display time in 24 hour format



## truckle

This is a "check option" for a dialogue in a computer program.

Thank you very much if you have time to provide a translation in Czech.

Andrew


----------



## Drako

Hi, you can use this translation:
"Zobrazit čas v 24 hodinovém formátu"

Drako


----------



## truckle

Thank you!

Andrew


----------



## K.u.r.t

Actualy if I am not mistaken it should be 24hodinovém (without the space character)


----------



## truckle

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

